# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com >  Canard PC l'émission - #10

## Izual

L'émission revient ce soir pour le S02E02 : https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc



Le replay est disponible ici.

----------


## Vader_666

Seulement 9h12 en avance ? Je ne sais pas si les gens auront le temps de s'organiser  ::ninja::

----------


## JPS

En espérant que les soucis de micro du sieur Ackboo auront été résolus.

----------


## Praetor

> Seulement 9h12 en avance ? Je ne sais pas si les gens auront le temps de s'organiser


Ca fait 2 semaines que c'est annoncé  ::P:

----------


## Graine



----------


## Kaelis



----------


## Zodex

Punaise une émission toutes les deux semaines, c'est Byzance !  ::lol::

----------


## olih

Grosse amélioration sur la réalisation de l'émission.
- Toujours quelques problèmes de micro, cette fois Izual de temps en temps et un peu Kahn aussi.
- Une des webcam qui perdait le point et on avait du flou.

Mais autrement, la liaison régie/plateau bien meilleur pour les lancements des images / vidéos... Et le coup des smileys très marrant  ::love:: .

----------


## cooly08

Han faut être abonné twitch pour voir le replay maintenant.  ::sad::

----------


## Sylla

> Han faut être abonné twitch pour voir le replay maintenant.


Genre il faut payer en plus ? Même si on est abonné au Mag, il faut payer en plus pour les émissions ? Sérieux ?

----------


## cooly08

Sur twitch, ils ont apparemment bloqué la possibilité de voir le replay derrière un abonnement oui.
Mais ils vont le mettre sur youtube demain j'imagine.

----------


## Ruvon

Effectivement, il ne me semblait pas avoir vu passer l'info, c'est dommage pour ceux qui sont pas dispos en direct, je l'aurais bien vu plus tard ce soir.

----------


## Molina

> Effectivement, il ne me semblait pas avoir vu passer l'info, c'est dommage pour ceux qui sont pas dispos en direct, je l'aurais bien vu plus tard ce soir.


Idem, je me faisais une joie de voir Izual souffrir sur F4 demain en replay. Dans l'absolue, payer ne me gène pas, mais il faut prévenir.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Sur twitch, ils ont apparemment bloqué la possibilité de voir le replay derrière un abonnement oui.


C'est la première fois que je vois ça sur Twitch, c'est... spécial.

À quand un tchat réservé aux abonnés ?  ::trollface::

----------


## CaptainDju

Ah ben je suis pas le seul à être surpris que le replay soit pour les abonnés Twitch uniquement, dommage  ::'(:

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est la première fois que je vois ça sur Twitch, c'est... spécial.
> 
> À quand un tchat réservé aux abonnés ?


Attends on est pas à l'abri qu'ils mettent les articles du mag uniquement dispos aux abonnés !  ::trollface::

----------


## taxalot

Tiens, j'étais justement venu poser la question. 

Payer pour le mag oui, mais payer autant pour accéder à l'émission qu'au mag, non, clairement. Comme tous j'espère qu'ils la mettront sur Youtube mais du coup cela rendrait l'intérêt du paywall sur Twitch encore plus absurde.

J'espère que c'est une erreur.

----------


## cooly08

C'est étrange parce que j'ai pu regarder le replay d'ackboo sur flight simulator il y a quelques jours.
Ça doit être tout récent du coup.

----------


## Sylla

Mais en direct c’est pas payant ? C’est que le replay qui est payant ?

----------


## cooly08

Oui mais comme dit, le replay arrivera sans doute sur youtube très vite.
Ils l'auraient annoncé avant si c'était devenu payant.

----------


## Molina

> Oui mais comme dit, le replay arrivera sans doute sur youtube très vite.
> Ils l'auraient annoncé avant si c'était devenu payant.


Ouai, c'est ce qui me fait dire que c'est une erreur.

----------


## cooly08

J'ai un abonnement gratos à filer chaque mois que j'utilise jamais en général car je vais peu sur twitch mais pas de bol, ce mois-ci je l'ai déjà filé à quelqu'un, je sais même plus qui.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouai, c'est ce qui me fait dire que c'est une erreur.


Après ils veulent peut-être garder leurs autres streams en paywall vu qu'ils utilisent la chaîne pour diffuser du gameplay avec les journalistes de la rédaction.
Je ne sais pas si sur twitch tu peux choisir telle ou telle vidéo à faire payer en replay ou bien si tu dois mettre toute la chaîne derrière un abonnement.

----------


## Molina

> J'ai un abonnement gratos à filer chaque mois que j'utilise jamais en général car je vais peu sur twitch mais pas de bol, ce mois-ci je l'ai déjà filé à quelqu'un, je sais même plus qui. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Après ils veulent peut-être garder leurs autres streams en paywall vu qu'ils utilisent la chaîne pour diffuser du gameplay avec les journalistes de la rédaction.
> Je ne sais pas si sur twitch tu peux choisir telle ou telle vidéo à faire payer en replay ou bien si tu dois mettre toute la chaîne derrière un abonnement.


On verra. J'imagine qu'on aura un communiqué de presse ou un alors une investigation de Kotaku pour éclaircir la situation.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai un abonnement gratos à filer chaque mois que j'utilise jamais en général car je vais peu sur twitch mais pas de bol, ce mois-ci je l'ai déjà filé à quelqu'un, je sais même plus qui. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Après ils veulent peut-être garder leurs autres streams en paywall vu qu'ils utilisent la chaîne pour diffuser du gameplay avec les journalistes de la rédaction.
> Je ne sais pas si sur twitch tu peux choisir telle ou telle vidéo à faire payer en replay ou bien si tu dois mettre toute la chaîne derrière un abonnement.


On verra. J'imagine qu'on aura un communiqué de presse ou un alors une investigation de Kotaku pour éclaircir la situation.  ::ninja::

----------


## cooly08

Haha oui.  :^_^:

----------


## Molina

Sinon en vrai, je voudrais répondre à Kahn (s'il me lit...). 
Daggerfall Unity est complètement jouable de A à Z, bien qu'il soit en alpha. Il est même plus stable que le jeu original. 

Il peut le modder pour le mettre plus à son goût, visuellement : 
Mod : Handpainted model replacements

Mod : D.R.E.A.M


Et bien entendu, la distance d'affichage a été radicalement augmentée : 


Et même au niveau du gameplay si l'envie lui prend, soit avec des mods, soit avec des options rajoutées par la version Unity.

Bref, il n'a aucune excuse !  ::P:

----------


## Yzmaelda

Pour le coup, je trouve ça dommage aussi, vu que comme d'autres, je ne suis pas toujours dispo pour le live, mais soit.  ::(: 
M'enfin, si la redif YouTube est toujours dispo, on s'y fera.

----------


## BelegarTheDwarf

Payer Twitch en plus du mag, moi je ne peux pas. Une vidéo monétisée sur YT serait mieux.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ce serait quand même cool d'en savoir plus à ce sujet. M'enfin je pense que ça va venir ^^.

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'ai bien aimé le point de vue pragmatique d'Ivan dans la partie UFC/Steam. Ca a permis d'équilibrer le débat.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ayé, Izual a parlé dans son stream sur Fallout 4 des raisons de CPC de ne donner l'accès aux replays des vidéos qu'aux abonnés. En fait, c'est un moyen pour la rédaction de les remercier de soutenir CPC. Ils voulaient en parler longuement dans l'émission d'hier soir mais ils ont oublié.

Les replays des streams (sauf les marathons du bouclage, jugés trop longs et peu intéressants) et des émissions seront disponibles sur Youtube. Assez vite pour les émissions et au bout de 15 jours pour le reste. Donc c'est juste un coup à prendre. Les streams *en direct* demeureront eux accessibles gratuitement.

----------


## Narushima

Les rediffusions réservés aux abonnés, ça pénalise les non-abonnés sans rien donner de plus aux abonnés.
C'était juste pour avoir plus d'abonnés, vous pouvez le dire.

Pensée émue à Izual qui a dû se prendre les avis négatifs tout seul en direct à cause de l'oubli de l'annonce pendant l'émission.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Perso je suis pas fan du tout de cette décision, ça veut dire que concrètement je peux arrêter de suivre la chaîne Twitch puisque je suis rarement dispo pour voir les streams en direct, par contre je matais régulièrement les replays.
OK le replay de l'émission sera sur YT, c'est déjà bien (à voir sous quel délai quand même), mais c'est mort pour les autres replays que je ne pourrais jamais voir. Je dois pas être le seul dans ce cas vu que les streams sont en journée.

Vous allez juste perdre de l'audience en faisant ça je pense, alors qu'il y a d'autres moyens de récompenser ceux qui s'abonnent à la chaîne.

----------


## Yaman

Bon je m'inscris pour commenter sur ça.

Une fois n'est pas (forcément) coûtume, ce serait bien de prendre exemple sur Gamekult qui a un seul abonnement Premium pour ses contenus ET ses vidéos. Je vis dans un fuseau horaire à la noix (donc visionner en live, on oublie), je paie (avec le sourire) pour l'accès au mag format web, ça me semble pas illogique d'avoir l'émision dans le package. Si CPC souhaiter arrêter le mag et passer en tout vidéo, je paierai sans doute un abonnement vidéo. Mais payer 2 fois? Ou devoir attendre alors que je suis déjà client payant? 

Mmmm nan. It does not spark joy.

----------


## Jaycie

> Perso je suis pas fan du tout de cette décision, ça veut dire que concrètement je peux arrêter de suivre la chaîne Twitch puisque je suis rarement dispo pour voir les streams en direct, par contre je matais régulièrement les replays.
> OK le replay de l'émission sera sur YT, c'est déjà bien (à voir sous quel délai quand même), mais c'est mort pour les autres replays que je ne pourrais jamais voir. Je dois pas être le seul dans ce cas vu que les streams sont en journée.
> 
> Vous allez juste perdre de l'audience en faisant ça je pense, alors qu'il y a d'autres moyens de récompenser ceux qui s'abonnent à la chaîne.


Ben ils ont pas spécifiquement dit que les autres streams seraient aussi sur YT ? à délai plus long que les émissions.

Bon Mr Chat a expliqué un peu plus sur le discord qu'adosser ça aux abonnements papier/numériques, c'est pas viable et que c'est un des moyens de rentabiliser la chaine oui (parce que ça nécessite du temps en plus pour les rédacteurs).

----------


## Sylla

Quand on demande de l’argent, faut pas le faire par surprise, je me doute qu’il y’a pas de mauvaise intention derrière mais de m’apercevoir que je vais devoir payer ou attendre une semaine, j’aurais aimé être prévenu. Et si tu regarde pas le stream parce que osef de fallout t’es marron. Surtout qu’entre les abo et les thunes du ulule, le soutien est déjà là. Si y a besoin de plus, je le ferai de bon cœur si on me le demande , mais sur ce coup là, CPC a un peu merdé. J’aime vraiment pas ce genre de surprise et je m’y fais prendre une seule fois.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Ben ils ont pas spécifiquement dit que les autres streams seraient aussi sur YT ? à délai plus long que les émissions.



Yep les streams thématiques des jeux et des émissions seront tous les deux uploadés sur Youtube ^^. Sachant que le stream de l'émission arrivera plus vite sur Youtube - même si ça réclame beaucoup de travail (montage, toussa) - que les streams des jeux qui eux arriveront sous quinze jours. Et en effet comme la chaîne Twitch leur demande du boulot, ça peut se comprendre qu'ils cherchent à la monétiser.

Comme Izual l'a dit sur le stream de F4, il faut voir la chaîne Twitch comme un média complètement différent du magazine (papier et numérique). Selon lui, cela reviendrait à leur reprocher de demander un abonnement différent pour Canard PC et Canard PC Hardware.




> Quand on demande de l’argent, faut pas le faire par surprise, je me doute qu’il y’a pas de mauvaise intention derrière mais de m’apercevoir que je vais devoir payer ou attendre une semaine, j’aurais aimé être prévenu. Et si tu regarde pas le stream parce que osef de fallout t’es marron. Surtout qu’entre les abo et les thunes du ulule, le soutien est déjà là. Si y a besoin de plus, je le ferai de bon cœur si on me le demande , mais sur ce coup là, CPC a un peu merdé. J’aime vraiment pas ce genre de surprise et je m’y fais prendre une seule fois.


Ca c'est un oubli de leur part. A la base ils voulaient aborder longuement le sujet dans l'émission d'hier soir.

Perso je suis moi aussi impacté car je regarde les streams Twitch sans même avoir de compte. Mais bon, c'est comme ça. A voir comment ça va évoluer.

----------


## Sylla

Émission que si tu rates le direct tu dois payer pour voir l’annonce ou il t’expliquent qu’il faut payer ?? Je vois pas comment on aurait été au courant sans qqes lignes sur le forum par exemple  ( dsl sur mobile les smileys passent pas, je suis pas vraiment énervé en vrai)
Bon c’est pas grave hein, mais soyez vigilant quand vous demandez du blé.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ca c'est un oubli de leur part. A la base ils voulaient aborder longuement le sujet dans l'émission d'hier soir.


Pour ceux qui l'ont vu en direct (moi j'avais aquaponay avec les candidats du KLJV, on a passé la soirée à dessiner des bites  ::ninja::  donc je ne suis passé que pour apercevoir la chemise scandaleuse d'Izual qui avait visiblement piqué celle du dev de Sea of Thieves qui s'est fait vomir dessus par un singe  ::ninja::  ), vu ta phrase j'en déduis que ça n'a pas été évoqué dans le live ?




> Émission que si tu rates le direct tu dois payer pour voir l’annonce ou il t’expliquent qu’il faut payer ?? Je vois pas comment on aurait été au courant sans qqes lignes sur le forum par exemple


Non, si tu rates le direct de F4 où Izual en parle et que tu verras pas si tu es pas abonné  ::ninja::  Sinon, sur Discord ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Oui voilà, 'y a eu un couac.

Et en effet Sylla ils n'en ont pas du tout parlé sur le forum. Sur Twitter ou autre je ne sais pas, je n'y passe quasiment jamais. C'est un peu nous mettre devant le fait accompli, c'est un peu maladroit de leur part :s. Je ne pense pas qu'ils pensaient à mal, mais c'est vrai que ça impacte fortement les non-abonnés de Twitch.

----------


## Molina

> Oui voilà, 'y a eu un couac.
> 
> Et en effet Sylla ils n'en ont pas du tout parlé sur le forum. Sur Twitter ou autre je ne sais pas, je n'y passe quasiment jamais. C'est un peu nous mettre devant le fait accompli, c'est un peu maladroit de leur part :s. Je ne pense pas qu'ils pensaient à mal, mais c'est vrai que ça impacte fortement les non-abonnés de Twitch.


C'est surtout ça. Parce qu'en fait, payer pour profiter de boulot de gens... Ca me choque pas des masses.

----------


## Jaycie

Je pense que c'est pas la première fois pour ce genre de couac, va falloir mettre quelqu'un en charge de la communication plus précisément chez Presse Non Stop  ::P:

----------


## Praetor

> C'est surtout ça. Parce qu'en fait, payer pour profiter de boulot de gens... Ca me choque pas des masses.


Ben j'ai payé par le biais de la pub: j'ai du me taper plusieurs BA de Gemini-Man hier soir  ::P:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah oui, c'est vrai qu'il y a ces cochonneries de pubs inzappables sur Twitch :p.

----------


## Sylla

> Je ne pense pas qu'ils pensaient à mal, mais c'est vrai que ça impacte fortement les non-abonnés de Twitch.


J’en suis convaincu, c’est pour ça que je vais payer, même si j’ai un peu râlé. Peace  :Beer:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pour le coup, je trouve ça dommage aussi, vu que comme d'autres, je ne suis pas toujours dispo pour le live, mais soit. 
> M'enfin, si la redif YouTube est toujours dispo, on s'y fera.


Bah ça fait 2 émissions où j'aurais été dispo en direct mais où j'ai appris trop tard le jour et l'heure de diffusion : hier je l'ai appris par un pote avec qui j'étais au téléphone au moment où ça allait commencer... mais j'avais déjà une heure avant invité madame Barbarian à manger dehors.

Twitter (et Facebook)  c'est dépendant d'un/plusieurs algorithme  du coup j'ai beau être abonné au compte de la rédac et à celui de plusieurs rédacteurs... je dois pas assez interagir avec eux et les réseaux sociaux ne me montrent que très rarement ce qui est posté si je vais pas le chercher moi-même...

Et si la date avait bien été annoncée sur le forum, je ne l'ai vue qu'au moment de la diffusion aussi :  c'était dans le topic des streams (situé dans le sous-forum du 'magazine papier' et pas dans la partie 'web' ) et de toute façon pas annoncé par un 'officiel'.
L'annonce officielle pour l'émission c'est Izual qui l'a postée le jour même à 11h du mat, soit 9h avant...
Perso (contrairement à un certain nombre de canard), au boulot je traine pas sur le forum. 

Et j'ai du mal avec le concept du 'gratuit' en direct, mais payant en replay (donc sans l'interactivité du chat, seul intérêt principal de Twitch par rapport à Youtube).

----------


## Zodex

> Les replays des streams (*sauf les marathons du bouclage, jugés trop longs et peu intéressants*) et des émissions seront disponibles sur Youtube. Assez vite pour les émissions et au bout de 15 jours pour le reste. Donc c'est juste un coup à prendre. Les streams en direct demeureront eux accessibles gratuitement.


Peu intéressants, les marathons du bouclage ?

*Repense avec nostalgie à l'anecdote du clochard de Noël Malware*

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Izual en a parlé en vitesse tout à l'heure. En (très) gros une vidéo de six heures, bordélique et décousue, Ca le ferait moyen sur Youtube.

----------


## Zerger

Vous trouvez ça plaisant à mater, des replays de live stream de jeux?
L'intérêt c'est de pouvoir intéragir avec le streamer, sinon c'est quand même limité je trouve

----------


## Zodex

> Izual en a parlé en vitesse tout à l'heure. En (très) gros une vidéo de six heures, bordélique et décousue, Ca le ferait moyen sur Youtube.


Je suis arrivé en retard. Mais du coup je comprends, l'idéal serait un genre de best/worst-of. M'enfin, avoir tout le reste de dispo sur YT est déjà vraiment chouette.
En fait le stream d'Izual tout à l'heure c'était un genre de SAV de l'émission d'hier ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Thalack

> Bah ça fait 2 émissions où j'aurais été dispo en direct mais où j'ai appris trop tard le jour et l'heure de diffusion : hier je l'ai appris par un pote avec qui j'étais au téléphone au moment où ça allait commencer... mais j'avais déjà une heure avant invité madame Barbarian à manger dehors.
> 
> Twitter (et Facebook)  c'est dépendant d'un/plusieurs algorithme  du coup j'ai beau être abonné au compte de la rédac et à celui de plusieurs rédacteurs... je dois pas assez interagir avec eux et les réseaux sociaux ne me montrent que très rarement ce qui est posté si je vais pas le chercher moi-même...
> 
> Et si la date avait bien été annoncée sur le forum, je ne l'ai vue qu'au moment de la diffusion aussi :  c'était dans le topic des streams (situé dans le sous-forum du 'magazine papier' et pas dans la partie 'web' ) et de toute façon pas annoncé par un 'officiel'.
> L'annonce officielle pour l'émission c'est Izual qui l'a postée le jour même à 11h du mat, soit 9h avant...
> Perso (contrairement à un certain nombre de canard), au boulot je traine pas sur le forum. 
> 
> Et j'ai du mal avec le concept du 'gratuit' en direct, mais payant en replay (donc sans l'interactivité du chat, seul intérêt principal de Twitch par rapport à Youtube).


Il y a un fil dédié sur le forum avec un récap au premier message et un agenda accessible à tous. Donc :
*
PROCHAINE EMISSION LE JEUDI 17 OCTOBRE A 20 HEURES*




> Les rediffusions réservés aux abonnés, ça pénalise les non-abonnés sans rien donner de plus aux abonnés.
> C'était juste pour avoir plus d'abonnés, vous pouvez le dire.


Bein s'ils ne la financement pas, ils l'arrêtent l'émission. Pas plus compliqué que ça. Le vrai problème, c'est que ce ne sont vraiment pas des pros de la com  ::|:

----------


## olih

> Bah ça fait 2 émissions où j'aurais été dispo en direct mais où j'ai appris trop tard le jour et l'heure de diffusion : hier je l'ai appris par un pote avec qui j'étais au téléphone au moment où ça allait commencer... mais j'avais déjà une heure avant invité madame Barbarian à manger dehors.
> 
> Twitter (et Facebook)  c'est dépendant d'un/plusieurs algorithme  du coup j'ai beau être abonné au compte de la rédac et à celui de plusieurs rédacteurs... je dois pas assez interagir avec eux et les réseaux sociaux ne me montrent que très rarement ce qui est posté si je vais pas le chercher moi-même...
> 
> Et si la date avait bien été annoncée sur le forum, je ne l'ai vue qu'au moment de la diffusion aussi :  c'était dans le topic des streams (situé dans le sous-forum du 'magazine papier' et pas dans la partie 'web' ) et de toute façon pas annoncé par un 'officiel'.
> L'annonce officielle pour l'émission c'est Izual qui l'a postée le jour même à 11h du mat, soit 9h avant...
> Perso (contrairement à un certain nombre de canard), au boulot je traine pas sur le forum. 
> 
> Et j'ai du mal avec le concept du 'gratuit' en direct, mais payant en replay (donc sans l'interactivité du chat, seul intérêt principal de Twitch par rapport à Youtube).


Autrement, pour avoir une idée des dates de stream, il y a le calendrier .

----------


## Praetor

> *
> PROCHAINE EMISSION LE JEUDI 11 OCTOBRE A 20 HEURES*
> |


17 octobre  ::P:

----------


## Thalack

::siffle:: 

Tous les 15 jours donc, comme indiqué dans l'agenda  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a un fil dédié sur le forum avec un récap au premier message


Heu, pas vraiment. Il y a le lien vers le calendrier, c'est déjà bien, mais un récap, non. Les émissions ne sont pas annoncées là, tout comme la plupart des streams. Donc oui, utilisez le calendrier mais ne comptez pas sur l'activité de ce topic si vous voulez être sûrs de ne rien rater.

Pour le financement, ça peut complètement se comprendre, mais pour avoir suivi la plupart des émissions et beaucoup de streams, c'est la première fois que la question du financement est évoquée.
Donc c'est sans doute "pas compliqué" mais ça le devient si les personnes sur lesquels on compte pour ce fameux financement ne sont pas au courant.

Quant à la prochaine émission d'après le calendrier c'est le 17 octobre  ::ninja:: 




> Tous les 15 jours donc, comme indiqué dans l'agenda


Presque, puisque l'agenda n'est pas rempli pour novembre  ::siffle::

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Vous trouvez ça plaisant à mater, des replays de live stream de jeux?
> L'intérêt c'est de pouvoir intéragir avec le streamer, sinon c'est quand même limité je trouve


Ben perso je les regarde comme des vidéos Youtube, que ce soit en live ou en replay. Je ne lis quasiment pas le tchat, ça spamme trop vite, je trouve. Par contre, j'apprécie que le streameur réponde aux questions pertinentes du tchat. Du coup, c'est lui qui s'occupe de les filtrer et de les trier "au fil de la plume". En fait l'usage que je fais de ce genre de vidéos, c'est de suivre les péripéties du streameur sur un jeu donné et de bénéficier des anecdotes et de la culture vidéoludique du journaliste qui diffuse la vidéo.

Par exemple, je suivais assidûment les vidéos Youtube du journaliste Akwartz. C'était un pur régal : il avait une bonne diction (rythme, articulation, intonation, etc), se permettait des digressions sans jamais perdre le fil de son propos et il apportait toute sa culture du milieu des jeux vidéo (et papier) de rôle. Or j'adore les jeux de rôle, donc le fait qu'il était spécialisé là-dedans c'était bien chouette. Ca a été un vrai déchirement pour moi quand il a annoncé qu'il arrêtait les streams. Et puis j'adorais son humour et ses analyses.

Depuis, surtout pour suivre l'actualité du jeu vidéo, je me suis rabattu sur Dan Field, mais ce n'est pas pareil.

----------


## Thalack

> Presque, puisque l'agenda n'est pas rempli pour novembre


Et on est même pas sûr d'avoir un stream de Noël (le barbu, pas le notre de noël)

----------


## JulLeBarge

> Bein s'ils ne la financement pas, ils l'arrêtent l'émission. Pas plus compliqué que ça. Le vrai problème, c'est que ce ne sont vraiment pas des pros de la com


Ben justement, c'est pas en rendant les replays payants que ça risque de faire venir du monde, puisque si tu tombes pas sur un live, tu n'as aucun moyen de regarder ce qu'ils font sans payer (sur Twitch). Alors OK on peut dire d'aller sur Youtube mais combien vont faire l'effort ? Perso quand je zappe sur Twitch, c'est pas pour aller sur YT...

Qu'on donne des trucs en plus aux abonnés, complètement d'accord, mais si c'est pour en retirer aux comptes gratuits, c'est dommage. Y'avait d'autres choses à faire que ça pour favoriser l'abonnement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben perso je les regarde comme des vidéos Youtube, que ce soit en live ou en replay. Je ne lis quasiment pas le tchat, ça spamme trop vite, je trouve. Par contre, j'apprécie que le streameur réponde aux questions pertinentes du tchat. Du coup, c'est lui qui s'occupe de les filtrer et de les trier "au fil de la plume". En fait l'usage que je fais de ce genre de vidéos, c'est de suivre les péripéties du streameur sur un jeu donné et de bénéficier des anecdotes et de la culture vidéoludique du journaliste qui diffuse la vidéo.
> 
> Par exemple, je suivais assidûment les vidéos Youtube du journaliste Akwartz. C'était un pur régal : il avait une bonne diction (rythme, articulation, intonation, etc), se permettait des digressions sans jamais perdre le fil de son propos et il apportait toute sa culture du milieu des jeux vidéo (et papier) de rôle. Or j'adore les jeux de rôle, donc le fait qu'il était spécialisé là-dedans c'était bien chouette. Ca a été un vrai déchirement pour moi quand il a annoncé qu'il arrêtait les streams. Et puis j'adorais son humour et ses analyses.
> 
> Depuis, surtout pour suivre l'actualité du jeu vidéo, je me suis rabattu sur Dan Field, mais ce n'est pas pareil.


Ça me rappelle l'article de Noel Malware sur ce que lui a apporté de regarder des gens jouer sur Twitch.

Remarque il avait annoncé la couleur à la fin de l'article : "... si par malheur quelqu'un se sentait seul, il pourra, grâce à nos vidéos, aller un peu mieux. A condition qu'ils s'abonne par contre. Faut pas déconner."

 ::ninja::

----------


## Narushima

> Y'avait d'autres choses à faire que ça pour favoriser l'abonnement.


Comme par exemple demander aux gens de s'abonner, juste comme ça. Je suis sûr que ça aurait eu pas mal d'effet.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ben je suis abonné grâce à Lennyroquai (merci  ::lol::  ) et ça ne me dérange pas de payer pour soutenir la partie vidéo, mais comme d'autres l'ont dit, il y a toujours un problème avec la com'.

On ne sait rien du projet, vers quoi ils veulent aller... Ni que la situation allait changer pour les replays.  ::|:

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Ça me rappelle l'article de Noel Malware sur ce que lui a apporté de regarder des gens jouer sur Twitch.
> 
> Remarque il avait annoncé la couleur à la fin de l'article : "... si par malheur quelqu'un se sentait seul, il pourra, grâce à nos vidéos, aller un peu mieux. A condition qu'ils s'abonne par contre. Faut pas déconner."


Oui ça me parle. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a aussi de ça en ce qui me concerne, honnètement. Je n'ai pas encore lu le magazine 399, mais ça ne saurait tarder ^^.

----------


## Wulfstan

Avec le nombre de chaînes Twitch que j'ai pu suivre ou que je suis encore, c'est la première fois que je vois des replays réservés aux abonnés. Ça fait... tellement rapace. CanardPC, à la pointe de la monétisation.

En tout cas, ça sera sans moi, j'ai pas la possibilité d'être là aux bons horaires, donc c'est un unfollow direct. 

C'est quoi la suite ? La même chose pour la chaîne Youtube ? Ou les pubs génèrent assez de thunes pour que ça reste accessible à tout le monde ?

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est pas la première fois que je vois les replay non accessibles aux abonnés, c'est le cas sur Ogaming par exemple.

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est pas la première fois que je vois les replay non accessibles aux abonnés, c'est le cas sur Ogaming par exemple.


Du temps où CanardPC aller y tourner ses émissions, ce n'était pas le cas, non ? Je n'avais pas ce problème en tout cas.

----------


## cooly08

J'ai toujours pu voir les replay CPC sur ogaming.

----------


## Zerger

Je pense qu'il parle des replays des émissions d'Ogaming. C'est le cas effectivement pour Starcraft, les VOD sont seulement pour les abonnés

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je pense qu'il parle des replays des émissions d'Ogaming. C'est le cas effectivement pour Starcraft, les VOD sont seulement pour les abonnés


Exactement.  ::P:

----------


## cooly08

Ha, j'avais pas tout suivi.  ::P:

----------


## SFK94

Un peu déçu moi aussi de ne pas pouvoir voir l'émission en replay "normalement" dans le sens où il n'y a pas d'offre pour les gens comme moi (je crois ?!) : je n'irai pas regarder jouer la rédac sur twitch (le boulot, les enfants, les enduits à refaire toussa :-)) par contre, j'ai adoré regarder les 9 premières émissions (euh, surtout les 8 premières)...

Et très honnêtement, je trouvais inconcevable qu'à un moment ils ne monétisent pas ces émissions... C'est clair que c'est un boulot de dingue à préparer en plus de la faire...
Par contre, me demander de m'abonner à une chaîne entière (6/7e ?) pour voir 1 émission par mois (par quinzaine dorénavant si j'ai bien compris), bof bof bof.
Ça me fait penser à une chaîne qui me demande ~20e / mois pour les deux matchs de champion's league par mois que je voudrais voir vraiment (pour rentabiliser faut être un sacré passionné et surtout avoir de la dispo...).

Apparemment l'émission en direct est gratuite mais bon, voilà, c'est pas mon horaire :-).
Et comme je suis abonné au mag' je me dis qu'avoir ce service en plus contre une petite rallonge sur l'abonnement ferait sens (service vendu comme extension du mag') ?
Ou bien, à une époque "arrêt sur image" permettait de payer à l'émission (1e je crois, je ne sais plus), c'était très bien je trouve.
Personnellement, contribuer pour voir l'émission ne me gêne pas du tout (bien au contraire) mais je n'aime le modèle économique en vogue qui fait de moi une vache à lait pour un service que je ne consommerai qu'à 5%...

----------


## M.Rick75

> Un peu déçu moi aussi de ne pas pouvoir voir l'émission en replay "normalement" dans le sens où il n'y a pas d'offre pour les gens comme moi (je crois ?!) : je n'irai pas regarder jouer la rédac sur twitch (le boulot, les enfants, les enduits à refaire toussa :-)) par contre, j'ai adoré regarder les 9 premières émissions (euh, surtout les 8 premières)...(...)


Les émissions et les stream (sauf stream du bouclage) sont dispos sur la chaine youtube un peu après. Izual (dans le stream Fallout 4) a dit qu'ils allaient faire en sorte que pour l'émission ce soit uploadé rapidement:

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFe...J13v3GM0hIzYNg*

(Bon, mais moi aussi ça me fait bizarre ce changement brusque de fonctionnement, sans annonce, et c'est vrai que je considère que 60 euros par an c'est quand même pas négligeable et pas quelque chose que je paierais pour des vidéos. Edit: ceci dit, peut-être pour les anecdotes des marathons du bouclages. C'est vrai que j'aime bien ces tranches de vies de la rédac.)

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Hello !

Bon, alors oui, on a un peu merdé dans l'annonce, désolé. Je vais essayer de clarifier un peu tout ça.

En effet, les replays des vidéos de notre chaîne Twitch sont désormais réservés aux abonnés à la chaîne. L'annonce devait avoir lieu jeudi pendant l'émission mais elle a été zappée à cause d'un problème de conducteur (et parce qu'on était tous fascinés par la chemise d'Izual).
Comme le changement était déjà programmé sur Twitch, il a eu lieu sans que personne ne soit prévenu.

On cherchait depuis longtemps des idées pour récompenser les gens qui s'abonnent à la chaîne et les remercier de leur soutien. Après réflexion, on a retenu deux idées :
- donner aux abonnés à la chaîne accès en avant-première à nos « beta tests » de futurs programmes
- leur donner accès en exclusivité aux replays de la chaîne pendant 15 jours

Bien sûr il n'a jamais été question d'interdire aux non-abonnés l'accès aux replays : deux semaines après leur diffusion, les streams continueront d'être uploadés sur notre chaîne YouTube où ils seront librement accessibles.
La seule exception à cette règle concerne le marathon du bouclage : on souhaite conserver son côté « instantané de la vie de la rédac », riche en anecdotes personnelles que tout le monde souhaite oublier au plus vite, c'est pourquoi il ne sera pas exporté sur YouTube.

Toutes ces décisions ne concernent pas l'émission, dont le replay continuera d'être mis sur YouTube au plus vite (au mieux le lendemain du direct, au pire quelques jours après, selon contraintes techniques).
Si vous avez raté l'émission de jeudi ou que vous souhaitez la revoir, vous pourrez la retrouver dans très peu de temps sur notre chaîne YouTube (cpc.cx/canardpctv).

Et bien sûr les diffusions en direct de nos émissions et streams restent accessibles à tous.

Voilà, j'espère que vous y voyez un peu plus clair

----------


## Thalack

Pensez à faire des rappels ou à mettre une petite phrase sur Twitch ou quelque part. Je ne doute pas que dans deux mois, ça râlera encore de ne pas avoir été prévenu.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Awww mais j'aimais bien voir certains bouclages sur youtube.  ::sad::

----------


## Andeim

Je suis tellement fan boy que j'ai le webzine, l'abo twitch, je me hype pour un mug et je veux le même tailleur qu'Izual ::ninja:: 
Parce que vous êtes géniaux ? Parceque je suis faible ? Les deux ?  ::blink::

----------


## Zodex

Du coup c'est la faute à la chemise d'Izual. Le fourbe. Il avait tout prévu, depuis le début.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Qu'on donne des trucs en plus aux abonnés, complètement d'accord, mais si c'est pour en retirer aux comptes gratuits, c'est dommage. Y'avait d'autres choses à faire que ça pour favoriser l'abonnement.


Par exemple ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Offrir des slips dédicacés.  :Bave:

----------


## gros_bidule

Aucune idée de l'efficacité de la chose dans l'univers du jeu et CPC, mais un soutient sur Patreon (ou équivalent) pourrait parler à ceux et celles qui souhaitent soutenir cette activité de CPC sans pour autant la rendre payante pour tout le monde.

J'écoute régulièrement un podcast connu dans le milieu de la programmation (lien), je les soutiens en participant au Patreon, et, à leur niveau, ça semble leur convenir. Ce n'est pas une entreprise (ils ont tous un job, comme CPC fait un mag), ils font ça par passion et pour le partage, mais ils cherchent tout de même à ne pas perdre d'argent, et donc à rentabiliser un minimum leur activité comme le temps investi et le matos utilisé (comme la chaine CPC, si j'ai compris l'esprit).

Un autre point positif que je vois avec Patreon, c'est que chacun peut soutenir à hauteur de ses capacités : 1€/mois, 10, 100 000..., et visiblement les gens sont bienveillants car les dons de 0,01€ sont rares.

C'est une sorte de compromis entre le crowdunfing et l'abo. Vu la bienveillance des canards lors du crowdfunding, je me dis que ça pourrait marcher. Après tout, si vous ne tentez pas vous ne saurez pas  :;): .

J'avoue être abonné au mag et son édition numérique, a participé au crowdfunding, acheté moulte goodies (ressortez un tapis de souris siouplé !  :^_^: ) et numéros HS (c'est juste pour insister que je ne cherche pas le gratos à tout prix), mais j'avoue que m'abonner à la chaine Twich, déjà ce n'est plus trop de mon age : seule l'émission et le marathon m'intéressent vraiment (trentaine bien entamée), mais surtout je ne la consomme pas assez pour vouloir payer un abo de plus. J'imagine que Twich parle davantage aux jeunes, qui sont sans soute déjà abonnés et suivent tous les streams.
Du coup je me tâte pour prendre l'abo. Ché pas. Le différé c'est une solution, mais je trouve ça chiant, et on perd du lien.

Voili voilou. Je sais que le sujet n'est pas évident à gérer, y'a pas de solution miracle pour contenter tout le monde.
Bon courage en tous cas, tout ce que vous faites est super-méga chouette. Et enfin voir vos tronches m'a, comme pas mal de canards je crois, fait quelque chose (de positif) :-). Ca fait du bien de voir qui rédige le mag que tu lis avec passion depuis plus de 10 ans (même 20+, si l'on compte Joystick). L'émotion quoi.
Et démerdez vous comme vous voulez, mais faites des bébés ! Que CPC soit une entreprise familiale de papa-canard en bébé-canard depuis 1912. Je veux que mes gosses vous lisent aux iChiottes.

[edit] Juste une question : combien Twich prend t-il sur les abos ? Certains vieux coincoins pourraient s'imaginer une marge trop importante à la Paypal ou Steam, et ne souhaiteraient pas engraisser Twich, préférant vous donner les sous direct. Peut être pourriez-vous rappeler à combien s'élève la commission, et donc ce que vous empochez réellement.

----------


## Notnathaniel

> Ben justement, c'est pas en rendant les replays payants que ça risque de faire venir du monde, puisque si tu tombes pas sur un live, tu n'as aucun moyen de regarder ce qu'ils font sans payer (sur Twitch). Alors OK on peut dire d'aller sur Youtube mais combien vont faire l'effort ? Perso quand je zappe sur Twitch, c'est pas pour aller sur YT...
> 
> Qu'on donne des trucs en plus aux abonnés, complètement d'accord, mais si c'est pour en retirer aux comptes gratuits, c'est dommage. Y'avait d'autres choses à faire que ça pour favoriser l'abonnement.


C'est comme pour l'Epic Game Store en fait, c'est trop dur de devoir faire un clique supplémentaire. 

Franchement, que ça soit gratuit pour les abonnés ou de devoir attendre juste 15 jours pour les autres, je trouve ça hyper honnête comme modèle économique.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Aucune idée de l'efficacité de la chose dans l'univers du jeu et CPC, mais un soutient sur Patreon (ou équivalent) pourrait parler à ceux et celles qui souhaitent soutenir cette activité de CPC sans pour autant la rendre payante pour tout le monde.
> 
> J'écoute régulièrement un podcast connu dans le milieu de la programmation (lien), je les soutient en participant au Patreon, et, à leur niveau, ça semble leur convenir. Ce n'est pas une entreprise (ils ont tous un job, comme CPC fait un mag), ils font ça par passion et le partage, mais ils cherchent tout de même à ne pas perdre d'argent, et donc à rentabiliser un minimum leur activité comme le temps investi et le matos utilisé (comme la chaine CPC, si j'ai compris l'esprit).
> 
> Un autre point positif que je vois avec Patreon, c'est que chacun peut soutenir à hauteur de ses capacités : 1€/mois, 10, 100 000..., et visiblement les gens sont bienveillants car les dons de 0,01€ sont rares.
> 
> J'avoue être abonné au mag et son édition numérique, a participé au crowdfunding, acheté moulte goodies et numéros HS (c'est juste pour insister que je ne cherche pas le gratos à tout prix), mais j'avoue que m'abonner à la chaine Twich, déjà ce n'est plus trop de mon age : seule l'émission et le marathon m'intéressent vraiment (trentaine bien entamée), mais surtout je ne la consomme pas assez pour vouloir payer un abo de plus. J'imagine que Twich parle davantage aux jeunes, qui sont sans soute déjà abonnés et suivent tous les streams.
> Du coup je me tâte pour prendre l'abo. Ché pas.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci !
Patreon et autres, je trouve ça super pour les gens qui sont indé, seuls ou en petits groupes, ou à la frontière entre l'amateur et le professionnel. Pour une structure établie et commerciale comme nous, je pense que ça ne convient pas: je trouve que c'est un peu un détournement de l'esprit initial d'une part, et d'autre part cela n'assure pas la stabilité et la prévisibilité dont on a besoin quand on est une société qui emploie une douzaine de personnes.

L'abonnement à la chaine Twitch n'a rien d'obligatoire (moralement j'entends, sinon c'est évident). L'idée est de proposer quelque chose à ceux qui ne nous connaissent pas, ou ceux qui nous connaissent mais ont laissé tomber le média écrit dans l'évolution de leurs habitudes de consommation. Sur Twitch la communauté est habituée à soutenir de  cette façon les chaines qu'elle apprécie, donc nous ouvrons cette possibilité, récompensée par des emoticons et le fait de pouvoir consulter les replays pendant les 15 jours suivant la diffusion (et surement à l'avenir aussi des beta test d'émissions ou d'autres idioties à définir).
Pour nos abonnés au magazine ou les gens comme vous qui apprécient sans pour autant être grand consommateurs, c'est un "+" que nous proposons en ligne, totalement gratuitement: au pire, vous attendez 15j pour voir sur Youtube un stream qui vous intéresse. Et si un jour vous prenez un abonnement Amazon Prime, vous aurez la possibilité de nous faire bénéficier d'un "sub" de temps en temps, sans pression.

Je vous rappelle que les émissions sont, elles, mises à disposition sur youtube parfaitement gratuitement et le plus vite possible, nous ne voulons priver personne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est comme pour l'Epic Game Store en fait, c'est trop dur de devoir faire un clique supplémentaire. 
> 
> Franchement, que ça soit gratuit pour les abonnés ou de devoir attendre juste 15 jours pour les autres, je trouve ça hyper honnête comme modèle économique.


Merci, des fois j'ai l'impression de vivre dans un monde parallèle.
J'ajoute que cela ne fait pas un modèle économique à soi-seul: il n'y a aucune chance que les seuls abonnements couvrent nos frais. Ce n'est qu'un élément qui permet de marquer son soutien à cette tentative de nouvelle activité de notre part.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Awww mais j'aimais bien voir certains bouclages sur youtube.


Ce qui se passe au bouclage reste au bouclage...

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Le replay de l'émission est publié sur Youtube:
EMISSION | Disco Elysium, WoW Vanilla, les jeux remastered #S02E02

----------


## cooly08

Merci.  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous aurez mon sub amazon. Je l'utilisais quasiment jamais en plus. Autant que ça vous serve. Faut juste que je m'en souvienne.  ::ninja::

----------


## Exureris

Oui ne pas oublier qu'avec Amazon Prime on a 1 sub mensuel offert (le mien va à cpc maintenant)

----------


## Narushima

> Par exemple ?


Proposer des streams en multijoueur où seuls les abonnés ont le mot de passe du serveur. Vous pouvez normalement envoyer un e-mail à tous vos abonnés d'un coup, ou créer une salle privée sur Discord.
Ça permet d'avoir un stream que tout le monde peut regarder, mais où il y a une incitation à s'abonner (surtout si c'est assez régulier), et sans enlever aux non-abonnés quelque chose qu'ils avaient avant.

Pourquoi pas un tirage au sort, une fois par mois par exemple, toujours réservé aux abonnés, pour gagner un petit quelque chose (un mug, au hasard, ou un dessin de Couly dédicacé).

En gros, ajouter des choses, surtout pas en enlever.

Et aussi, comme je l'ai dit, le simple fait de demander une fois par stream aux spectateurs de s'abonner, ça peut faire une grosse différence.

----------


## gros_bidule

Le multi, je crois me souvenir que cela a déjà été évoqué (sur Discord). La réponse indiquait qu'il est difficile d'inviter des gens inconnus, car rien n'empêche à l'invité de poster des blagues pourries/racistes/sexistes pendant le stream (à minima dans le chat), et là c'est le drame : Twich fonctionnera en mode Robocop et ne cherchera pas à défendre CPC. Fermeture de la chaine ou classement 18+.
Donc chouette idée sur le papier, mais hélas très difficile à mettre en pratique.

Le stream est encore jeune, donc j'arrive à comprendre que la formule originelle doive bouger, même si tout le monde ne peut être satisfait. On ne perd pas vraiment des choses (sur un truc 100% gratos à l'origine, je rappelle), c'est juste qu'il faut du temps pour construire une formule.

----------


## Narushima

> Le multi, je crois me souvenir que cela a déjà été évoqué (sur Discord). La réponse indiquait qu'il est difficile d'inviter des gens inconnus, car rien n'empêche qqun de poster des blagues pourries/racistes/sexistes pendant le stream (à minima dans le chat), et là c'est le drame : Twich fonctionnera en mode Robocop et ne cherchera pas à défendre CPC. Fermeture de la chaine ou classement 18+.
> Donc chouette idée sur le papier, mais hélas impossible à mettre en pratique.


Je vois mal quelqu'un payer 5 € pour balancer des trucs répréhensibles. Les gens peuvent le faire gratuitement sur le chat, et ça n'a pas encore été fait.
J'ai vu ce système plusieurs fois sur Twitch, ça marche toujours bien.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je vois mal quelqu'un payer 5 € pour balancer des trucs répréhensibles. Les gens peuvent le faire gratuitement sur le chat, et ça n'a pas encore été fait.
> J'ai vu ce système plusieurs fois sur Twitch, ça marche toujours bien.


Au contraitre, 5€ pour se payer la tête de CPC, de gros cons sauteraient sur l'occasion.
On parle d'un monde où des gens rachètent Overwatch plein tarif 10 fois pour avoir 10 comptes "smurf".
5€ ce n'est rien pour certains, surtout les andouilles.
Il suffit de voir les abîmes profonds du forum/twitter pour voir que tout le monde n'est pas si bienveillant ni mature. Aussi, certains types pas méchants pourraint juste dire/écrire "bite" pour déconner, bah ça va poser des soucis.

Puis rien que pour le principe de la prise de risque, c'est hyper tendu du slip. Il faut se mettre à la place de CPC, ce n'est pas le stream amateur de NarutoDeDijon non plus  ::ninja:: 
Poster "bite" dans le selon de discusion (je ne sais pas comment appeler ça), ce n'est pas considéré de la même façon que le streameur qui écrit "bite" à l'écran.

----------


## Narushima

Non mais je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire, en fait, quelle est la différence avec la situation actuelle ? À partir du moment où les rédacteurs eux-mêmes ne font pas de discours nazi en direct, il n'y a pas de risque.
Rien ne changerait.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Le multi, je crois me souvenir que cela a déjà été évoqué (sur Discord). La réponse indiquait qu'il est difficile d'inviter des gens inconnus, car rien n'empêche à l'invité de poster des blagues pourries/racistes/sexistes pendant le stream (à minima dans le chat), et là c'est le drame : Twich fonctionnera en mode Robocop et ne cherchera pas à défendre CPC. Fermeture de la chaine ou classement 18+.
> Donc chouette idée sur le papier, mais hélas très difficile à mettre en pratique.


Tellement difficile à mettre en pratique que des centaines de streamers le font sans avoir de problème.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Bonjour,
merci à Ivan & Agar d'avoir apporté ces éclaircissements. 
Et, Mea Culpa, j'aurais dû m'assurer que ces explications soient faites durant l'émission. Etre mis devant le fait accompli sans explication doit être très désagréable j'en conviens tout à fait !
après, lire sur notre forum des mots comme "rapace", je dois avouer que ça me fait un peu mal au cœur, alors que une grosse partie de l'équipe bosse sur son temps de soirée, et essaie de produire du nouveau contenu, sur un tout nouveau média, et ce gratuitement et en direct.
Alors oui, c'est grâce à notre activité, nos magazines, et à nos abonnés que nous pouvons expérimenter ces émissions, et je vous en remercie ! Mais une chose est certaine, ça tournera très vite court si cette nouvelle activité n'amène aucun revenu concret.
Je vais être un peu brutal, mais prenez cet exemple : il y a beaucoup de monde pour venir se plaindre de la qualité du son. Mais beaucoup moins de commentaires pour demander à rémunérer un ingé son. Et non, "c'est facile" mettre un Yeti au milieu de la pièce n'est pas une réponse satisfaisante, c'est comme tout, un métier. 
J'apporte une autre précision : ne croyez pas que la monétisation des vidéos youtube puissent nous apporter suffisamment pour justifier cette nouvelle activité audiovisuelle : youtube nous rapporte pour l'instant zéro. Et beaucoup de professionnels du secteur nous ont répondu que "ça paye les bières" 

Et réserver les replays aux abonnés, oui ça se fait sur twitch, on est très loin d'être les seuls à le faire.

@thalack : concernant la petite phrase sur twitch quelque part, elle y est sur notre page d'accueil depuis une petite semaine  ::):  : 
_"Abonnez-vous à notre chaîne pour bénéficier d'avantages exclusifs :
DES EMOTES : une dizaine de magnifiques emotes Canard PC
LES REPLAYS : accès exclusif aux replays des Let's play pendant deux semaines
ET BIENTÔT... : accès exclusif à nos bêta-tests d’émission, réservés aux abonnés"_

des bisous et bon weekend à tous !

----------


## gros_bidule

> Tellement difficile à mettre en pratique que des centaines de streamers le font sans avoir de problème.


Certes, mais pour quelle audience et quels risques ? Et si des centaines peuvent hurler des trucs dingues à l'écran, combien se sont fait prendre, eux ?
Je trouve un peu facile d'ignorer le risque sans avancer de chiffre.

----------


## Narushima

Je trouve un peu facile de prédire le risque sans avancer de preuves.
Sans déconner, ce que tu dis est complètement irréaliste et même illogique.

----------


## gros_bidule

En gros tu veux juste troller ? Pas cool man  ::P:

----------


## Narushima

> Je vais être un peu brutal, mais prenez cet exemple : il y a beaucoup de monde pour venir se plaindre de la qualité du son. Mais beaucoup moins de commentaires pour demander à rémunérer un ingé son. Et non, "c'est facile" mettre un Yeti au milieu de la pièce n'est pas une réponse satisfaisante, c'est comme tout, un métier.


Il faut pas tout confondre. On est spectateurs de vos émissions, pas producteurs.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Certes, mais pour quelle audience et quels risques ? Et si des centaines peuvent hurler des trucs dingues à l'écran, combien se sont fait prendre, eux ?
> Je trouve un peu facile d'ignorer le risque sans avancer de chiffre.


2, 5, 15, 20.000 spectateurs, parfois 50.000. Quand la chaîne CanardPC fera quotidiennement autant d'audience, on en reparlera.

Quand je regardais les streams, le tchat avait plutôt l'air d'être peuplé par des lecteurs/fans hardcore, j'ai du mal à voir le souci. Et tout stream se doit d'avoir un minimum de modération, que ça soit de la personne qui stream ou de modérateurs dédiés. C'est la base, ce n'est malheureusement pas une activité à faire en dilettante (même si la plupart des streamers avec une communauté positive, comme CPC, n'en ont dans les faits quasiment jamais besoin).

PS : Et l'argument montre une quand même une certaine méconnaissance des TOS Twitch (parfois complètement aléatoire, il est vrai). Si quelqu'un se met à déverser de la haine dans le chat vocal, et que tu mutes la personne immédiatement, ou l'entièreté du chat vocal le temps de bannir la-dite personne de Discord, tu ne risques rien. Forsen n'existerait plus à l'heure actuelle si ça n'était pas le cas. Ça a été dit maint fois, si tu réagis immédiatement à ce genre d'évènements, tu es couvert (et encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait plusieurs reports envoyés à Twitch pour que l'évènement soit étudié). C'est comme "est-ce que si je montre ma canette de cola à l'écran, est-ce que je vais être banni de Twitch ?" Non, Twitch se fout complètement que tu fasses de la pub gratuitement ou non à un produit via les objets qui t'entourent (c'est un peu différent pour les jeux streamés via rémunération de l'éditeur). Ou "est-ce qu'on va être banni si je raconte cette anecdote dégueulasse ?" Non, tant que tu ne promeus pas la haine ou la discrimination, tu peux raconter toutes les histoires sales qui te viennent en tête.

----------


## Wulfstan

Et si je suis triggered, je crois que c'est avant tout parce que je vois des méthodes d'un autre âge appliquées à un média qui ne l'est pas. C'est un peu comme si en demandant des conseils pour vendre mon jeu vidéo dématérialisé on me répondait de faire du porte-à-porte parce que ça a toujours fonctionné et que ça fonctionnera toujours.

Je te remonte des abysses de la page précédente :




> Bonjour,
> merci à Ivan & Agar d'avoir apporté ces éclaircissements. 
> Et, Mea Culpa, j'aurais dû m'assurer que ces explications soient faites durant l'émission. Etre mis devant le fait accompli sans explication doit être très désagréable j'en conviens tout à fait !
> après, lire sur notre forum des mots comme "rapace", je dois avouer que ça me fait un peu mal au cœur, alors que une grosse partie de l'équipe bosse sur son temps de soirée, et essaie de produire du nouveau contenu, sur un tout nouveau média, et ce gratuitement et en direct.
> Alors oui, c'est grâce à notre activité, nos magazines, et à nos abonnés que nous pouvons expérimenter ces émissions, et je vous en remercie ! Mais une chose est certaine, ça tournera très vite court si cette nouvelle activité n'amène aucun revenu concret.
> Je vais être un peu brutal, mais prenez cet exemple : il y a beaucoup de monde pour venir se plaindre de la qualité du son. Mais beaucoup moins de commentaires pour demander à rémunérer un ingé son. Et non, "c'est facile" mettre un Yeti au milieu de la pièce n'est pas une réponse satisfaisante, c'est comme tout, un métier. 
> J'apporte une autre précision : ne croyez pas que la monétisation des vidéos youtube puissent nous apporter suffisamment pour justifier cette nouvelle activité audiovisuelle : youtube nous rapporte pour l'instant zéro. Et beaucoup de professionnels du secteur nous ont répondu que "ça paye les bières" 
> 
> Et réserver les replays aux abonnés, oui ça se fait sur twitch, on est très loin d'être les seuls à le faire.
> ...


Clairement, 99,9% des streamers sur Twitch ne réservent pas leurs replays aux abonnés, parce qu'ils veulent avant tout augmenter leur nombre de spectateurs (et leurs revenus). Le cloisonnement, même très partiel, ça peut faire légèrement augmenter le nombre d'abonnements au début, mais ce n'est pas une stratégie gagnante sur le long-terme, surtout si la chaîne Twitch est censée participer avec la chaîne Youtube au rayonnement de la marque CPC, et amener plus de personnes vers le magazine. Les abonnés Twitch dans leur ensemble se contentent très bien des smileys personnalisés de la chaîne et du sentiment d'aider le ou les créateurs de contenu qu'ils regardent, bloquer du contenu qui est ailleurs en libre-service histoire d'être incitatif, c'est surtout contre-productif.

Si vous voulez que les revenus Twitch pèsent, ne serait-ce qu'un petit peu, dans votre budget, il n'y pas 36 solutions (outre le fait de devenir partenaire Twitch sur la durée pour mieux négocier les pourcentages des abonnements), c'est d'augmenter votre nombre de spectateurs. Outre l'évidence de faire des streams plus fréquents avec du contenu de qualité qui plaît aux gens :

- Hostez des chaînes dans la même catégorie que vous (O'Gaming) ou des streamers français que vous appréciez s'il y a à la fin de vos streams. C'est une méthode hyper-efficace de se faire connaître (quand on pas 0 ou 1 spectateur) et de recevoir d'autres hosts en retour, ce qui créera forcément de nouveaux abonnements.
- Si vous connaissez des streamers avec au moins quelques centaines de spectateurs, jouez ensemble de temps en temps (genre Khan sur Apex le soir, ce genre de streams), ça marche aussi très bien.

Et comme mentionné plus haut :

- Jouez avec vos abonnés de temps en temps.
- Le "N'oubliez pas de vous abonner si vous voulez soutenir la chaîne" ou équivalent une fois par stream, il n'y a même pas à réfléchir, ça fonctionne très bien.
- Faites un stream sponsorisé Star Citizen

----------


## Narushima

> recevoir d'autres hosts en retour, ce qui créera forcément de nouveaux abonnements.


J'en profite pour donner un autre conseil, au cas où ça serve un jour : si quelqu'un héberge votre stream, et donc qu'un groupe de nouveaux spectateurs arrive en bloc, dites bonjour, bien sûr, mais surtout présentez brièvement ce que vous êtes en train de faire, du genre "on joue à [tel jeu], j'ai un perso biclassé mage/tourneur-fraiseur, et là je suis parti en quête de l'ouvre-boîtes magique". Comme ça les nouveaux arrivants ne sont pas perdus, ils sont bien accueillis et il est plus probable qu'ils restent.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Oui ne pas oublier qu'avec Amazon Prime on a 1 sub mensuel offert (le mien va à cpc maintenant)


Deux choses m'embêtent avec ce système.
Je ne pense pas rester abonné Prime tout le temps, peut-être, j'ai pris pour Vidéo, mais je ne sais pas encore, ça va dépendre des programmes. D'ailleurs c'est pourquoi je suis abonné mensuellement. 
Donc mon soutien serait plus ponctuel que régulier.

Et puis j'ai l'impression de donner à amazon et non à CPC. Combien reversent ils aux chaînes Twitch par ce biais ?




> - Jouez avec vos abonnés de temps en temps.


Poouaaah, se sentir obligé de faire du multi avec des gens parce qu'ils sont abonnés, je n'aime pas du tout le principe.
Rien de mieux pour être démotivé, il faut que ça reste un plaisir aussi pour eux.
C'est un avis purement personnel hein, s'ils aiment l'idée pourquoi pas.

Mon point de vue en tant que gars qui n'y connait rien, je n'ai pas l'impression que bloquer les replays va motiver des gens pour s'abonner, mais plutôt les faire fuir.
Un joueur (lecteur CPC ou non) se pointe et voit ça, il risque de juste repartir et oublier que la chaîne existe.

----------


## Thalack

Je me permets juste de rappeler qu'on parle d'une entreprise, avec une image à gérer, des employés, des obligations légales, un journal à sortir, etc. La problématique est différente de Jean-Michel Streameur qui joue à Pokemon en slip/t-shirt à 4h du matin. Il est normal qu'ils avancent prudement.

@Monsieur Chat : je n'avais pas compris ce que ça impliquait

----------


## Ruvon

Pour le fait de jouer avec des gens, Kahn l'a fait déjà sur Sea of Thieves ou Mordhau, mais je préfère aussi que ce soit avec des gens qu'il a choisi sans que ce soit forcément une récompense d'abonné.

----------


## Narushima

De toute façon, du multi avec des abonnés au hasard, ça doit forcément être sans communication vocale. Entre les micros mal réglés et les mecs relous, ça fonctionne toujours mieux sans.




> Combien reversent ils aux chaînes Twitch par ce biais ?


Dans les 50%, normalement.

----------


## Zodex

> Je vais être un peu brutal, mais prenez cet exemple : il y a beaucoup de monde pour venir se plaindre de la qualité du son. Mais beaucoup moins de commentaires pour demander à rémunérer un ingé son. Et non, "c'est facile" mettre un Yeti au milieu de la pièce n'est pas une réponse satisfaisante, c'est comme tout, un métier.


Pour être franc, sur le chat on signale quand il y a un problème de son car on sait que l'on a pas les mêmes retours chez nous que sur le plateau, mais des gens qui râlent il n'y en a pas beaucoup, ou alors leurs messages se retrouvent noyés dans les messages des vrais canards.
Faut quand même avouer une chose, en deux émissions vous arrivez à un niveau assez impressionnant au vu des moyens que vous avez, c'est à dire une poignée de personnes derrière une poignée d'écrans à un mètre du plateau. Gérer les différentes plans et caméras pour amener un peu de dynamisme dans la mise dans la mise en scène, balancer les trailer et images de jeu (même si c'est pas les bons jeux  ::ninja:: ), s'occuper de toute la partie sonore, et prendre deux secondes pour faire coucou au chat ou faire l'idiot, bah je trouve ça vraiment appréciable, et ayant été sur le chat toute la soirée, et à chaque émission depuis la première (voir depuis les deux sessions Q/R avec Moquette), je peux vous dire que je ne suis pas le seul.

Continuez comme ça, si on m'avait dit un jour que CPC ferait des émissions et des streams j'en aurait avalé ma cuillère (:Perceval ::): , mais finalement vous le faites, et vous le faites bien, et surtout en vous améliorant continuellement.

Vivement dans deux semaines pour la prochaine !  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je me permets juste de rappeler qu'on parle d'une entreprise, avec une image à gérer, des employés, des obligations légales, un journal à sortir, etc. La problématique est différente de Jean-Michel Streameur qui joue à Pokemon en slip/t-shirt à 4h du matin. Il est normal qu'ils avancent prudement.


C'est une manière d'ironiser sur l'anecdote du clodo ? Si oui c'est pas très sympa.

----------


## Thalack

Du tout, elle est très bien son anecdote. 
Par contre, elle peut être mal comprise par quelqu'un de l'extérieur. Aller sur une chaîne Twitch ce n'est pas le même engagement que d'acheter un magazine. ça n'a pas la même portée non plus?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Et si je suis triggered, je crois que c'est avant tout parce que je vois des méthodes d'un autre âge appliquées à un média qui ne l'est pas. (...)
> Outre l'évidence de faire des streams plus fréquents avec du contenu de qualité qui plaît aux gens :
> - Hostez des chaînes dans la même catégorie que vous (O'Gaming) ou des streamers français que vous appréciez s'il y a à la fin de vos streams. C'est une méthode hyper-efficace de se faire connaître (quand on pas 0 ou 1 spectateur) et de recevoir d'autres hosts en retour, ce qui créera forcément de nouveaux abonnements.
> - Si vous connaissez des streamers avec au moins quelques centaines de spectateurs, jouez ensemble de temps en temps (genre Khan sur Apex le soir, ce genre de streams), ça marche aussi très bien.
> 
> Et comme mentionné plus haut :
> - Jouez avec vos abonnés de temps en temps.
> - Le "N'oubliez pas de vous abonner si vous voulez soutenir la chaîne" ou équivalent une fois par stream, il n'y a même pas à réfléchir, ça fonctionne très bien.
> (...)


Tu as résumé à peu près tout ce que je trouve détestable dans ces trucs Twitch qui ressemblent dans leur fonctionnement à des webcams de cul.
Faire du faux lien, jouer la connivence, flatter le plus possible, faire des partenariats intéressés.
Globalement, être insincère. Et c'est exactement l'opposé que je recherche (et que je trouve) en lisant Canard PC.

Et du côté des "viewer", je trouve assez malsain cette manière d'allonger de la thune pour se faire saluer, remarquer,... en quelques mots exister. Je trouve ce fonctionnement assez déprimant.




> (...)





> (...)





> (...)


J'espère en tout cas que vous trouverez un équilibre financier car je trouve l'émission vraiment bien. J'y retrouve vraiment une extension du mag. J'aime beaucoup ce que fait (commence à faire) Monsieur Chat, en prod. Il y a un côté DIY punk. Un peu hors des codes. J'ai vu qu'il y a pas mal d'envies de faire des nouveaux trucs (je crois me souvenir du stream avec Kahn sur Borderlands 3) et je serais vraiment curieux de voir tout ça s'épanouir et se développer (même si en terme de temps, ça me parait quand même compliqué avec la double casquette de directeur artistique d'un magazine).

Les streams, je suis partagé. Je trouve ça bien la plupart du temps mais à posteriori, j'ai quand même le sentiment que je pourrais mieux utiliser le temps que ça prend à regarder... Dans d'autres trucs, notamment jouer.
Et si j'apprécie (et surement je recherche) l'interaction possible avec les membres de la rédac et les autres canards, quelque part, je me dis que ce n'est possible qu'avec peu de gens qui regardent (- de 30) et je sais bien que c'est pas le but de twich, son fonctionnement.

Je pense en tout cas (alors que c'était pas dans mon optique de départ) m'abonner dans les mois qui vont suivre même si ça me fait aussi chier que twitch prenne 50% (si j'ai bien compris).

Et merci à Nyko (pseudo CPC, je crois) BaKa_NyKo sur twitch qui m'a offert un mois d'abo comme ça. C'est cool même si j'ai du mal à comprendre ce truc d'offrir des paquets d'abos au gens, enfin... merci à lui.

----------


## Rigaudonturlutu

J'aime beaucoup l'émission et je trouve incroyable que des gens déversent à ce point leur bile sur un contenu qui leur est proposé gratuitement. Je ne prendrai pas d'abonnement twitch mais ou est le problème vu que les émissions seront dispo gratuitement sur youtube de toute façon?
Et plutôt que de râler sur les problèmes de son (relatifs..) pourquoi ne pas lancer une souscription pour de nouveaux micros et une table de mixage (je ne sais pas quel est le matériel idéal pour du stream audio)?

à la prochaine !

----------


## cooly08

Alors, j'ai aimé l'émission, les 1h40 sont passées trop vite. Je vous filerai mon sub amazon tous les mois, faut juste que j'y pense parce qu'il faut le faire manuellement chaque mois il me semble. Mais bon vu qu'il y a l'émission ça me fera un rappel.  ::P: 

Mais alors oui le son c'est un gros souci. Le souci, c'est pas que c'est pas top. C'est que c'est désagréable. Nous on le supporte parce que c'est vous.
Mais quelqu'un qui passe là par hasard ou qui se fait conseiller l'émission...

Vivement que vous ayez assez de subs pour changer de matos.  ::lol:: 

Pourtant les micros que vous avez clipsé sur vos t-shirts, ils valent pas déjà une fortune ?

----------


## Narushima

> Pourtant les micros que vous avez clipsé sur vos t-shirts, ils valent pas déjà une fortune ?


Tu as des tas de micro-cravate excellents pour quelques dizaines d'euros.

----------


## cooly08

Ha d'accord. Merci.  ::):

----------


## MeL

Je lis CPC depuis le n°1 et je suis abonné au mag depuis... pfiou longtemps. Cet abo + mon abo GK Premium ne me permet pas de payer en plus pour Twitch.
Donc merci d'avoir rendu l'émission rapidement visible sur YT. Je les trouve vraiment cool. Pour moi voir les rédacteurs en vidéo crée une proximité supplémentaire. Je ne lis plus les articles de la même façon. Je regarde maintenant systématiquement qui signe et le texte s'enrichit des personnalités que j'y projette.

Bref, merci pour vos émissions. Continuez comme ça  :;):

----------


## gros_bidule

Pour le coup ils ont très vite rendu l'émission dispo sur YT (à peine plus de 24h)  ::):  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t76umwWo6gc)
Parcontre je ne sais pas s'il sagit d'une erreur, mais je n'ai pas accès aux streams d'il y a 20+ jours, ils sont encore réservés aux abonnés (15 jours normalement si j'ai bien compris). Une erreur temporaire j'imagine  :^_^: . Ex avec https://www.twitch.tv/videos/4800405...ives&sort=time (25j)

----------


## olih

> Pour le coup ils ont très vite rendu l'émission dispo sur YT (le lendemain)  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t76umwWo6gc)
> Parcontre je ne sais pas s'il sagit d'une erreur, mais je n'ai pas accès aux streams d'il y a 20+ jours, ils sont réservés aux abonnés. Une erreur temporaire j'imagine . Ex avec https://www.twitch.tv/videos/4800405...ives&sort=time (25j)


Je crois qu'il y a une limite de rétention des vidéos sur twitch de 30j.

:edit: J'avais mal compris la question
En fait les stream > 15 j sont mis en acces gratuit sur youtube, pas sur twitch.

----------


## gros_bidule

J'ai le message "This video is only available to subscribers. Subscribe now to watch and support canardpc.", donc ça semble plus être un mauvais paramétrage. Ou Twich qui n'est pas clair pour le coup (je comprends peut être à tord d'après le message que c'est CPC qui impose l'abo) ?
Snif.

----------


## olih

> J'ai le message "This video is only available to subscribers. Subscribe now to watch and support canardpc.", donc ça semble plus être un mauvais paramétrage. Ou Twich qui n'est pas clair pour le coup ?
> Snif.


Oui il faut aller sur Youtube pour la mise en ligne gratuite.

:edit: En fait la deuxième vidéo du cycle post apo n'est pas encore dispo sur youtube  :tired: .

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tu as des tas de micro-cravate excellents pour quelques dizaines d'euros.


Nous sommes conscients des problèmes de qualité du son. 
Et non, ce n'est pas strictement un problème de matériel, il y avait sur le plateau plusieurs micros valant de 30 à 300€ et ce ne sont pas les plus chers qui ont le mieux rendu. Et ce n'est pas non plus avec une table de mix à 3000€ que la question se règle (sinon nous n'aurions pas eu également des reproches sur le son -certes moins critiques- lors des émissions avec O'Gaming...).
C'est un problème complexe qui tient en partie au fait de trouver les bons micros (c'est pour cela que Monsieur Chat en teste de plusieurs sortes) en fonction de la situation et de l'environnement, mais aussi les bons règlages et positionnement.
Ce n'est que notre deuxième émission, tout cela prend du temps quand on apprend au fur et à mesure.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tu as résumé à peu près tout ce que je trouve détestable dans ces trucs Twitch qui ressemblent dans leur fonctionnement à des webcams de cul.
> Faire du faux lien, jouer la connivence, flatter le plus possible, faire des partenariats intéressés.
> Globalement, être insincère. Et c'est exactement l'opposé que je recherche (et que je trouve) en lisant Canard PC.


Merci. Ce n'est pas notre trip non plus, et j'ai la faiblesse de croire que c'est en partie pour ça que les gens nous suivent depuis si longtemps. Déjà en 2003 lors de la création de Canard PC, nous ne respections pas les "bonnes pratiques" de la presse, pour faire à notre façon. 
Nous cherchons un équilibre entre le fait de prendre en compte les us et coutumes de Twitch (parce que nous venons sur la plateforme et tenons compte des habitudes de sa communauté) et faire valoir nos propres principes et nos propres caractéristiques (parce que c'est Canard PC et que si on vient vers nous c'est pour trouver quelques chose de différent). 
Du coup, les "conseils" (ou quelques fois les injonctions un poil condescendantes) à faire comme ci ou comme ça parce que tout le monde le fait, sans se poser la question de savoir si c'est correct, intéressant ou compatible avec l'esprit de Canard PC, ne nous sont pas très utiles. Mais c'est pas grave, on a l'habitude depuis le temps. On fait le tri, et des fois on se plante et on recommence, ou change d'avis.
Mais nous lisons tous les commentaires et nous apprécions beaucoup votre soutien et votre intérêt pour cette nouvelle équipée.

----------


## MeL

> Pour le coup ils ont très vite rendu l'émission dispo sur YT (à peine plus de 24h)  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t76umwWo6gc)


Oui je sais (au moment de la rédaction j'en étais au viol de l'intimité d'Ackboo  ::P: ). Du coup en me relisant je me rends compte que le "Donc merci de rendre l'émission rapidement visible sur YT." sonne plus comme une demande qu'un remerciement (ce qu'il est en réalité). J'édite en "merci d'avoir rendu".

----------


## gros_bidule

Mince oui, au temps pour moi  :^_^: .

----------


## SFK94

> Merci. Ce n'est pas notre trip non plus, et j'ai la faiblesse de croire que c'est en partie pour ça que les gens nous suivent depuis si longtemps. Déjà en 2003 lors de la création de Canard PC, nous ne respections pas les "bonnes pratiques" de la presse, pour faire à notre façon.
> Nous cherchons un équilibre entre le fait de prendre en compte les us et coutumes de Twitch (parce que nous venons sur la plateforme et tenons compte des habitudes de sa communauté) et faire valoir nos propres principes et nos propres caractéristiques (parce que c'est Canard PC et que si on vient vers nous c'est pour trouver quelques chose de différent).
> Du coup, les "conseils" (ou quelques fois les injonctions un poil condescendantes) à faire comme ci ou comme ça parce que tout le monde le fait, sans se poser la question de savoir si c'est correct, intéressant ou compatible avec l'esprit de Canard PC, ne nous sont pas très utiles. Mais c'est pas grave, on a l'habitude depuis le temps. On fait le tri, et des fois on se plante et on recommence, ou change d'avis.
> Mais nous lisons tous les commentaires et nous apprécions beaucoup votre soutien et votre intérêt pour cette nouvelle équipée.


j'veux pas foyoter mais en ce qui me concerne, c'est exactement cela, j'apprécie votre conviction dans votre entreprise d'être un média honnête et sain qui ne cherche pas à séduire son lectorat par la flatterie outrancière.
qu'importe si ce n'est pas "comme ça que je voyais / aurait fait les choses", du moment que ça m'amène quelque chose de plus dans ma (petite) matrice (si si :-)).
et je rejoins un commentaire plus haut : vous voir une fois par mois / quinzaine, retrouver le ton CPC, mettre une tête sur vos articles est vraiment appréciable :-D.
le truc, c'est qu'avec le forum, on arrive à vous atteindre et on a tous envie de contribuer, peut être maladroitement (perso, je fais un métier pas forcément super sexy dans l'ingénierie informatique mais qui attire de l'incompréhension du type : "pourquoi n'avez-vous pas fait ça comme ça, ça aurait été plus simple non ?" du premier quidam ne sachant pas grand chose de la même manière qu'il vous est remonté qu'il suffit d'acheter le micro MX4000++ultra, c'est énervant :-)).
bref : j'ai vu sur youtube la 2ème émission, merci beaucoup déjà, Ackboo toujours impecc, la chemise d'Izual au top, chat tu déchires en "régie"  :;): 
comme je le notais dans un précédent commentaire, Twitch ce n'est pas pour moi dans le sens où je n'irai pas au delà de voir cette émission mais c'est certains, je veux contribuer de la manière la plus efficace possible...
si y'a moyen de faire des dons (style wikipedia), c'est plus mon modèle, sinon je m'abonnerai un trimestre par exemple (j'imagine que c'est sans engagement :-))...

----------


## Silver

> Tu as des tas de micro-cravate excellents pour quelques dizaines d'euros.


Personnellement, je ne mettrais pas "excellent" et "à bas prix" dans la même phrase en ce qui concerne les microphones. Mieux vaut parler de bon rapport qualité/prix pour certains.  ::P: 

Mais les problèmes que j'ai vu dans les 2 dernières émissions ne sont pas directement liés à la qualité du micro. Dans l'émission précédente, c'étaient surtout des problèmes de frottement, ce qui peut se régler par un meilleur positionnement de la capsule (chose qui demande de la pratique, comme Monsieur Chat l'a expliqué). Et dans certains cas, c'est aussi dû à la matière des vêtements que porte la personne. L'autre problème était qu'Ackboo bougeait trop sa tête à 90° de la capsule, du coup il ne parlait plus devant le micro, mais ça a été réglé dans la dernière émission où il se retrouve avec 2 capsules pour chaque côté (mais un bon micro plus près du col pourrait suffire).

Dans la dernière émission, il me semble qu'Izual avait surtout des problèmes de son qui coupait. Ça peut venir des émetteurs-récepteurs si vous utilisez des sans-fil, souvent parce que les piles sont faibles ou parce qu'il y a des interférences (dans les grandes villes, c'est un problème courant). Dans le doute, c'est mieux de mettre des piles pleines en début d'émission (de bonnes piles rechargeables feront l'affaire). Ou bien ça peut venir de problèmes de compression aussi, avec un son qui "pompait" un peu, donc masquant certains mots.

Bref, que des petits détails qui se régleront surtout avec la pratique. D'ailleurs, comme quelqu'un l'a écrit plus tôt, ça peut être bon qu'une personne en régie écoute le son du stream plutôt que celui qui vous envoyez. Dès fois, le problème apparaît plus dans la diffusion (à part s'il y a un délai de quelques secondes bien entendu).

----------


## RickDeckard

Bonsoir,

Lecteur de Joystick, puis CpC, j'ai tous les n° (hors série, hardware, etc), les mugs, tapis de souris, Tee-shirt (trop petits pour moi), reliures, j'ai participé aux campagnes de sauvetages blabla.
Depuis quelque mois, j'allais en boutique, la flemme de me réabonner.
Je regarde quelques vidéos Twitch, toutes les émissions, après visionnage de la dernière, paf, je me réabonne aux 2 magazines + le MUG (que je ne saurais pas où mettre).

Dans la foulé de ce réabonnement et du visionnage, je lance Twitch pour la vidéo de Flight Simulator dont vous parlez dans l’émission.

Et là 5 minute après avoir rangé la CB je me prends un "Réservé aux abonnés"...

Là ça fait un peu mal par où ça passe, même si je comprends l'idée, vous acheter/lire depuis 93 ou 94, vous soutenir à fond et se prendre un "Réservé aux abonnés"  ::blink:: 

Bon ce n'est pas grave, j'attendrais 15 jrs, à 47 balais, je n'ai absolument pas l'intention de m'abonner à Twitch pour quelques vidéos et lâcher 5€ par mois pour ça.

Bon, je vous aime toujours, vos émissions on été très positives me concernant car je joue maintenant de moins en moins voir très peu.

Bise,

Moi.

PS: j'ai adoré l'histoire du clodos.

----------


## DarkSquirrel

Je comprends tout à fait la démarche de vouloir "récompenser" les abonnés twitch 
Mais je suis plus circonspect sur les conséquences en fait. Je n'y vois pas de positif :

Du mécontentement pour ceux qui vous connaissent, qui sont abonnés papier/web et qui ne peuvent pas vous voir en direct mais qui voudraient rattraper rapidement le retard. 
Une perte de visibilité dans l'ensemble. 
2 semaines de décalage c'est long pour ce type de média et ça peut induire potentiellement un glissement vers d'autres contenus voire un arrêt complet dans le cas de cycle ou de saga si on rate un direct (et le nombre de viewers en direct est important sur twitch il me semble). 

Et j'ai eu l'impression d'avoir eu 2 messages aussi : 
D'abord officiellement que c'était pour récompenser les abonnés twitch. (mais y-a-il une demande et un besoin ?)
Puis ensuite c'est passé à une question de viabilité pour continuer à faire des émissions.

Le but réel c'est quoi ? Récompenser ses abonnés ou augmenter le nombre d'abonnés ? 
Les 2 sont pas incompatibles c'est sur ^^

Je donne seulement mon avis, un parmi d'autres, c'est pas une critique, encore une fois je comprends la démarche et je continuerais à vous soutenir car j'adore le contenu que vous produisez.

----------


## Olorin

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de fréquenter Twitch, mais j'ai l'impression que la valeur ajoutée c'est l'interactivité avec le chat. Du coup ca ne serait pas plus logique que ce soit le direct qui soit réservé aux abonnés ? 
Surtout pour une chaine diffusant assez peu de choses en direct, il y a peu de chance qu'un nouvel arrivant débarque pile au moment du direct, donc là il ne saura jamais de quoi il s'agit et donc ca ne l'incitera pas à revenir. Alors que si les replays sont en libre service le nouvel arrivant peut tout de suite aller voir de quoi il s'agit, et ca peut lui donner envie de s'abonner pour pouvoir participer.

Sinon, l'émission était pas mal, mais, sans vouloir offenser qui que ce soit, c'est beaucoup plus sympa quand il y a Ellen Replay et Noel Malware, ils m'ont manqués.

----------


## Laya

Les replay twitch sont généralement assez peu vus (enfin je vois rarement un nombre de vues énorme). Du coup attendre 2 semaine pour le voir sur youtube ne me parait pas si violent d'autant que le lecteur twitch n'est pas fantastique et la qualité souvent supérieur sur youtube.
Mais peut être que vous êtes plus nombreux que je le pense à vouloir regarder des rediffusions sur twitch peu de temps après diffusion.
Du coup je vois ça comme une incitation qui aurait tendance à la fois à récompenser les abonnés et augmenter leur nombre sans trop léser les non abonnés.

----------


## Zodex

> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de fréquenter Twitch, mais j'ai l'impression que la valeur ajoutée c'est l'interactivité avec le chat. Du coup ca ne serait pas plus logique que ce soit le direct qui soit réservé aux abonnés ? 
> Surtout pour une chaine diffusant assez peu de choses en direct, il y a peu de chance qu'un nouvel arrivant débarque pile au moment du direct, donc là il ne saura jamais de quoi il s'agit et donc ca ne l'incitera pas à revenir. Alors que si les replays sont en libre service le nouvel arrivant peut tout de suite aller voir de quoi il s'agit, et ca peut lui donner envie de s'abonner pour pouvoir participer.
> 
> Sinon, l'émission était pas mal, mais, sans vouloir offenser qui que ce soit, c'est beaucoup plus sympa quand il y a Ellen Replay et Noel Malware, ils m'ont manqués.


Réserver le direct aux abonnés Twitch, c'est quand même un peu raide je trouve, ça fait participer au chat uniquement que ceux qui peuvent se permettre de payer cet abonnement Twitch, ça fait un peu sectaire, sinon élitiste.

Sinon Ellen Replay et Noël Malware on devrait les voir lundi prochain, vu qu'ils font des roulements maintenant.  ::):

----------


## gros_bidule

Purée, je viens de finir mater l'émission : bah en fait ça va. Ok, il y a de courts couacs sur le son au début, mais ensuite c'est très propre sur 99% de l'émission (on a même les screens comme il faut sur le jeu des screens). On est largement un ou deux crans au-dessus de la première, c'est du tout bon.
Je trouve que les canards qui s’offusquent comme pas permis manquent un peu de recul pour le coup, ou bien ils n'ont pas regardé plus de 10min du stream. Peut être aussi du bon vieux bashing.

Et le cadrage s'est aussi amélioré, ainsi que la pose des intervenants : sur la première, c'était un plan large et tout le monde croisait les jambes comme à la maison (gros plan sur les baskets du coup) ou secouait son petit peton comme un foufou (je sais, difficile de luter contre ce tic  :^_^: ) -> sur la seconde : gestion des plans nickel, et intervenants qui se tiennent comme des pros. Un plaisir à regarder.

----------


## Blackogg

> Les replay twitch sont généralement assez peu vus (enfin je vois rarement un nombre de vues énorme). Du coup attendre 2 semaine pour le voir sur youtube ne me parait pas si violent d'autant que le lecteur twitch n'est pas fantastique et la qualité souvent supérieur sur youtube.
> Mais peut être que vous êtes plus nombreux que je le pense à vouloir regarder des rediffusions sur twitch peu de temps après diffusion.
> Du coup je vois ça comme une incitation qui aurait tendance à la fois à récompenser les abonnés et augmenter leur nombre sans trop léser les non abonnés.


Perso j'aimais bien mettre les streams du midi en fond le soir en rentrant chez moi, donc je dirais pas non à une petite rediff le jour même (tout en comprenant que la rédac ne veuille pas s'embêter à gérer ça juste pour moi, même si je suis un type super sympa et tout). 

Ceci étant dit, avoir le choix entre payer pour avoir de la rediff à volonté ou attendre 15 jours pour l'avoir gratuite ne me choque pas spécialement. Au pire je reprendrai ma routine dans 2 semaines et puis c'est tout.

----------


## herve444

Bonsoir , alors , je vais juste donner mon avis , sur ce fameux replay payant , alors je suis déja un vieux  lecteur , comme beaucoup , ici , j'ai connu tilt faire "tilt" , j'ai toujours l'exemplaire sous blister de la maison de la presse ^^ génération 4 !!, joystick , avec consoles news puis joypad , et enfin ce magnifique magazine , que je continu a acheter depuis le début , en librairie , enfin bref la n'est pas le sujet .
Déjà , je vous adore , j'ai ri , pleuré avec vous car tout n'as pas rose du a certains évènements , humain et financier ...., j'ai fait aussi mon petit don , mais pour en revenir a twitch , moi j'adore l'émission , après je suis circonspect sur ce que vous , vous avez envie et comment vous voyez ce média , apparemment ce n'est pas pour générer un revenu au vu de vos formats et finalement du peu de viewer , ( 382 vues , c'est ridicule , et je ne dis pas ca pour être vexant ) , je suis quelques chaines et on y voit pas spécialement de gros seins , de placement de produit ou autres choses qui ne sont pas ma came non plus .
Après , je peux comprendre le coup de le faire pour l'abonné , mais justement ce média est fait pour avoir une forte interaction avec les viewers abonnés , ce que je comprends n'est pas vraiment votre souhait , mais alors ou voulez vous en venir ?
Vous ne pouvez pas passer votre temps a faire plaisir a vos lecteurs papiers j'imagine , gratuitement donc moi perso au delà de cette histoire de rediff payante , après c'est votre choix , mais j'irais jusqu'a dire que je pourrais m'inquiéter du fait que ce ne soit pas rentable pour vous , et honnêtement , une stratégie comme cela sur twitch , ne vous permettra pas je penses de dégager un revenu suffisant pour faire perdurer ce format .
d'ailleurs pour preuve que le monde "papier et un peu réac" quand je lis les réactions de certains sur ce post envers les nouveaux média , il n'y a rien d'incompatible , j'échangeais avec un gars assez connu et lui aussi lis régulièrement votre magazine qui est très connu par une communauté bien plus jeune que moi d'ailleurs .
Bon courage a vous .

----------


## Vedder

C'est vachement intéressant tout ça. Du coup je pense plein de trucs et leur contraires.
Pour éviter l'effet pavé, j'ai tout planqué dans des balises spoiler.

*De la récompense des subscribers :*


Spoiler Alert! 


Je pense que la dynamique "marchand/client" n'est pas vraiment de mise sur Twitch. La vision majoritaire (oui je sais) est que le streamer offre un contenu, et ceux qui veulent soutenir soutiennent.
Alors bien sûr, l'authenticité se construit très bien artificiellement, mais c'est cette authenticité, réelle ou simulée, que les gens recherchent. Donc la récompense doit paraitre anodine pour fonctionner.

Parmi les techniques que je trouve sympas, il y a le fait d'utiliser le pseudos des subscribers dans des jeux comme _Rimworld_, _Dwarf Fortress_, _X-Com_, _CK2_... Ça parait con comme ça, mais c'est une manière de personnaliser l’expérience, un peu comme pour les streams _Clone Drone in the Danger Zone_ d'Izual.

Dans le même genre, j'ai vu des streamers laisser leurs subscribers construire le PJ d'un CRPG en vue d'une saga.

Si vous voulez recycler les invendus, vous pouvez aussi faire des points Total. 1 an de subs, un mug offert.  ::ninja:: 

Pour les émissions, un truc à la con pourrait être de faire un générique de fin avec le nom des subscribers.

Le point fort de Twitch c'est l'interactivité. Il faut jouer la dessus je pense. Sinon, autant aller sur Youtube, c'est plus simple et vous toucherez plus de monde.




*De l'alpagage des spectateurs :*


Spoiler Alert! 


Alors, ça pour le pour le coup, il n'y a pas vraiment de secret : le mieux selon moi est de créer des rendez-vous. Vous l'avez fait pour l’émission, mais ca pourrait être intéressant de le faire pour les streams (genre tous les mardis/jeudis à 12h) et de s'y tenir (c'est clairement le plus compliqué, surtout quand c'est en plein dans les heures de boulot).
Le spectateur doit savoir quand allumer sa tv sans avoir à lire le programme.

Aussi, une modération en béton armé. Mais ça pour le coup, vous avez l'expérience.  ::P: 




*Du cas de la VOD monétisée :*


Spoiler Alert! 


Je ne suis pas foncièrement contre (même si jeudi j'étais à la bourre et je comptais regarder le début de l’émission en avance rapide pour me remettre à niveau, et j'ai pas pu  :Emo: ) mais 15 jours me parait beaucoup. La seule chaine que je regarde et qui verrouille ses VOD les transfère dans la semaine (une fois les 3-4 jours d'exclusivité Twitch passés).
Ne pas oublier que si vous faites des sagas, il va falloir mettre les VOD rapidement sur youtube sinon les retardataires n'auront aucune raison de regarder le direct vu qu'ils auront un retard de 15 jours sur le stream.

Après, vous êtes un cas très particulier. Je ne m'imagine pas une seule seconde que vous preniez des sponsors. Du coup ça limite énormément les sources de revenus, et ça implique d'attirer le chaland encore plus efficacement qu'un streamer classique.

Par contre, et là je suis peut-être (sûrement) bizarre, mais quand je découvre une chaine, je jauge la personne en regardant des morceaux de 3-4 VOD. Et ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de vérifier sur youtube.




*De les statistiques Twitch :*


Spoiler Alert! 


Au début, je me suis lancé la dedans pour avoir des faits un peu carrés, mais il y a trop de biais et ce n'est pas réellement représentatif.
Je suis parti des données de TwitchTracker. Le site recense les followers, les viewers, et (si les chaines les y autorisent (premier biais)) les subscribers.
J'ai pris les 200 chaines (pas énorme) ayant le plus de subscribers (deuxième biais) et en ai tiré les stats situées dans ce google doc.
Et je suis allé voir lesquelles bloquent la VOD.

Il n'y a rien de vraiment concluant, il faudrait avoir accès à un échantillon au moins 10x plus grand pour se faire une vraie idée. Mais ça ne semble pas _radicalement_ changer les revenus des chaines.

En revanche, on peut jouer à un petit jeu : Parmi ces streamers, à qui la répression des fraudes devrait-elle aller dire bonjour ? Vous avez 2h.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Oula je n'étais pas repassé sur ce topic depuis quelques jours, il a poussé ! Le message ci-dessus de Vedder résume très bien ma pensée et les réponses que je pourrais apporter aux questions qui m'ont été posées. Donc bon de mon côté le sujet est clos, l'émission dispo sur YT rapidement c'est très bien mais perso du coup je suis la chaîne YT et plus la chaîne Twitch.

Et je passe sur le troll dont je tairais le nom qui ramène l'EGS en parallèle et le nombre de clics: t'es hors sujet, c'est pas ça la question.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je trouve dommage de comparer la façon de faire CPC et ce qui se fait généralement sur Twitch, et essayer de donner des leçons.

Le mag CPC est né à contre-courant, continue encore de faire à sa façon, et c'est très probablement ce qui explique son succès et sa pérennité face à une presse pas très glop.

La chaîne Twitch CPC elle aussi ne fait pas comme les autres, ne singe pas les stars du streaming, mais est-ce bien grave ? Perso, je trouve cela couillu, et chouette. Laissons-leur le temps de faire quelque chose avant de spéculer sur leur crash. CPC pourrait une nouvelle fois nous surprendre. Je n'ai pas du tout, mais alors absolument pas envie que CPC copine avec d'autres streamers/publicitaires et se comporte comme un ado crado qui cherche la gloire.

Puis la cible de CPC n'a jamais été les Kevins qui matent leur NarutoOverwatch666 ou JDG tous les mercredis et vendredi à 17h après l'école, ne l'oublions pas. Il n'est donc que peu probable (ni recherché) que CPC se fasse des couilles en or en devenant la nouvelle star du streaming, mais s'ils arrivent à se faire leur petit public et à rentabiliser leur investissement, sans perdre leur âme, je dirai chapeau !
C'est du moins ce que j'ai compris (modulo la fatigue et le temps) des dernières interventions des gens de CPC.

Et puis merde je m'abonne ! Je me priverai d'un demi-tacos.

----------


## 3k30

Excellente émission, l'intro est vraiment incroyable !
Vive Noel "The bird' Malware  ::):

----------


## herve444

> Je trouve dommage de comparer la façon de faire CPC et ce qui se fait généralement sur Twitch, et essayer de donner des leçons.
> 
> Le mag CPC est né à contre-courant, continue encore de faire à sa façon, et c'est très probablement ce qui explique son succès et sa pérennité face à une presse pas très glop.
> 
> La chaîne Twitch CPC elle aussi ne fait pas comme les autres, ne singe pas les stars du streaming, mais est-ce bien grave ? Perso, je trouve cela couillu, et chouette. Laissons-leur le temps de faire quelque chose avant de spéculer sur leur crash. CPC pourrait une nouvelle fois nous surprendre. Je n'ai pas du tout, mais alors absolument pas envie que CPC copine avec d'autres streamers/publicitaires et se comporte comme un ado crado qui cherche la gloire.
> 
> Puis la cible de CPC n'a jamais été les Kevins qui matent leur NarutoOverwatch666 ou JDG tous les mercredis et vendredi à 17h après l'école, ne l'oublions pas. Il n'est donc que peu probable (ni recherché) que CPC se fasse des couilles en or en devenant la nouvelle star du streaming, mais s'ils arrivent à se faire leur petit public et à rentabiliser leur investissement, sans perdre leur âme, je dirai chapeau !
> C'est du moins ce que j'ai compris (modulo la fatigue et le temps) des dernières interventions des gens de CPC.
> 
> Et puis merde je m'abonne ! Je me priverai d'un demi-tacos.


Je pense que tu serais surpris du nombre de gens qui regardent le joueur du grenier et cpc ? , je trouve ca nul de toujours opposé canard pc , qui serait un bastion de résistance , alors qu'il répond a une demande  , et d'autres mode de transmission de l'information , c'est dommage , rien n'est incompatible .
En lisant le post je me dis qu'il y a pas mal d'intolérance , et c'est bien dommage .....

----------


## Vedder

Je ne pense pas vraiment que ça m'était adressé. Mais juste au cas où, je vais essayer de reformuler le cœur de mon message.

Je ne me permettrais jamais de dire comment la rédaction doit gérer sa chaine Twitch. Je me contente de donner un avis et des options qui me semblent être dans la ligne de ce que j'ai vu être fait sur la chaine CPC et auparavant par la rédaction.

Maintenant, et c'était probablement en filigrane, je pense que la monétisation des VOD (temporairement pour les streams du midi et totalement pour les marathons du bouclage) aura pour effet secondaire de transformer dans l'inconscient collectif un abonnement de soutien en abonnement commercial.
Ce terme n'est pas une insulte, ni un jugement. Récompenser les abonnés est un objectif que je comprends et respecte. Et de toute façon je pense que la rédaction préfère une relation commerciale claire et précise au flou artistique de l'abonnement de soutien (cf. Kickstarter).
Mais je pense que cette décision aura des conséquences imprévisibles, notamment sur l'écologie des abonnés. Et je précise que par imprévisibles, je veux aussi dire par moi-même. Si ça se trouve le résultat sera super positif et à tout les niveaux.

Peut-être ai-je tort, peut-être mes options sont-elles foireuses, peut-être ai-je mauvaise vue. Mais je préfère laisser la rédaction faire le tri dans mon propos quitte à passer pour un glandu.

Voilà.

Bisous à la rédac.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Petit retour sur cet épisode : Le son est chouette, l'image est chouette, la sortie de route d'Ivan sur Homeworld est scandaleuse  ::XD::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis parti des données de TwitchTracker. Le site recense les followers, les viewers, et (si les chaines les y autorisent (premier biais)) les subscribers.
> J'ai pris les 200 chaines (pas énorme) ayant le plus de subscribers (deuxième biais) et en ai tiré les stats situées dans ce google doc.


C'est super intéressant ce doc, merci. Avez-vous une idée du % de chaines qui autorisent l'accès au nombre d'abonnés ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre, et là je suis peut-être (sûrement) bizarre, mais quand je découvre une chaine, je jauge la personne en regardant des morceaux de 3-4 VOD. Et ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de vérifier sur youtube.


Oui c'est le défaut numéro 1 de notre option et un bon argument contre, je suis d'accord.

----------


## olih

N'est il pas possible de laisser la VOD des émissions en libre accès et le reste réservé aux abonnés ? 
(je demande, au cas où, vu que je n'ai aucune idée de la granularité niveau gestion des droits sur twitch).

Ça laisserai un produit d'appel (l'émission) en clair ce qui ne changerait pas grand chose vu qu'elle est uploadée rapidement sur youtube.

----------


## vectra

> Perso j'aimais bien mettre les streams du midi en fond le soir en rentrant chez moi, donc je dirais pas non à une petite rediff le jour même (tout en comprenant que la rédac ne veuille pas s'embêter à gérer ça juste pour moi, même si je suis un type super sympa et tout).


C'est un peu ça pour moi -n'acceptant pas de mettre la téloche- et c'est très agréable. 
Par contre, 15 jours après, moi je passe à autre chose perso... Chasser les replays, j'ai pas que ça à faire malgré l'intérêt du contenu.

Après, j'ai bien compris que j'étais pas le coeur de cible: on parle de touitche à la base...  ::|:

----------


## Vedder

> C'est super intéressant ce doc, merci. Avez-vous une idée du % de chaines qui autorisent l'accès au nombre d'abonnés ?


Ils recensent les subscribers de 1081 chaines (dont seule 1033 ont au moins 1 subscriber).
Définir le nombre de chaines "actives" est un brin plus compliqué. Il y a environ 40-50k chaines "concurrentes" (ici et là), en gros le nombre de streams par jour, mais toutes les chaines ne diffusent pas quotidiennement.
Pour le mois de septembre, TwitchTracker estime le nombre de "diffuseurs actifs" à 3M et SullyGnome à 2M, donc ils ne doivent pas compter de la même façon.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on est entre 0.5 et 0.25%. C'est pas énorme étant donné que c'est sur la base du volontariat.

Bon, par contre TwitchTracker précise bien ceci dans ses disclaimers :



> All values are based on the real number of subs shared to the chat, and yet the calculation of totals requires approximation. 
> Values that represent the amount of active broadcasters are estimations and may significantly differ from the actual values.


Donc à prendre avec des pincettes.

----------


## Enax

Il y a un lien erroné sur votre page twitch.

----------


## Zodex

Ah oui c'est vrai. Ce lien est un scandale !  :Cell:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

C'est pour voir si on suit.  :Fourbe:

----------

